# First Castings



## scjohnson243 (Jun 28, 2014)

Well after some good advice on the forums I got a few 32oz cans of resin to play with and some coloring... First impressions is that it is much harder than I thought it would be!  With the First attempt I learned what happens when you wait to long before dropping it into a mold...







The next one I put in a a little aluminum mold and made a pretty purple.. I need to make/buy some pen molds ( I just ordered 2-3 of them online and waiting till they come in next week)






I also did a green one, and tried to swirl some gold around, but I assume I never let my green set log enough because it turned into one mass...






So, I guess I need to work on my timing.. at this point I think I'll sand them to an even edge and glue them together and try to use the bandsaw to get one usable blank out of it... I dont know...

so, any suggestions into making pretty swirl patterns?  I assume my gold/green mixed up together so badly because I didn't let the green sit long enough?

Going back to the library and read more...  Was a fun afternoon, even though no real successes!


----------



## johns486 (Jun 28, 2014)

my first casting came out the same but I kept trying and it finally worked.


----------



## BSea (Jun 28, 2014)

Green is a little harder than some other colors.  But keep at it.  Figure that it will take about 15 minutes before you pour.  And use about 3 to 4 drops of catalyst per ounce.


----------



## scjohnson243 (Jun 29, 2014)

For the problem with the green mold is it just my timing?  did it all mix together because I did not wait long enough?  I assume the first color needs more time to sit for sure so the other color will not absorb into it... is that correct?


----------



## BeSquare (Jun 29, 2014)

One trick I'll do depending on the color is do one with 3 drops one with 4 and one with 5. Ends up with slightly different viscosity when you pour them and they tend to stay separate.


----------



## scjohnson243 (Jun 30, 2014)

BeSquare said:


> One trick I'll do depending on the color is do one with 3 drops one with 4 and one with 5. Ends up with slightly different viscosity when you pour them and they tend to stay separate.



Thanks, I'll Try that next time (hopefully this evening)


----------

